# expired revolution



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

just found some revolution in my cabinet, how far after the expiration date can it still be used? I know that certain things are still good after the exp. date, especially if it has been stored properly, but can't be sold afterwards....it's a year past and a whole box!! ( I know most will say pitch it, why risk it, but I'm still curious to know!)


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

According to the front line rep that I spoke too stuff like that if stored under normal conditions No over heating or freezing then it should be good.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

thanks, let's see if anyone chimes in..perhaps i will call revolution and see what they say


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

I wouldn't be too worried about a bad reaction or anything (with my zero medical training & all







) but I WOULD be worried about it not being as effective. Medications and things like that wear down over time, so while they're still harmless to take, they don't work as well. If it were just flea product, I might chance it, but I'm not so sure if I'm protecting against heartworm as well. Maybe if you used it before the really hot months came along?


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Better safe then sorry call the company!


----------

